# If you participate in SCCA's ITS please help me!



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

I tried to get information about road racing with SCCA a while back, but gave up b/c it is too frustrating trying to find information. It seems as though they don't want you to know anything about their sport unless you get a membership and buy their rule book.
I am not going to purchase their rulebook unless i know this is the kind of racing i want to be involved in. So what i am looking for is this:
What modifications are allowed In ITS?
What modifications are allowed In EP?
What modifications are allowed In GT?

I am still debating whether I want to use a SE-R as a race car or a 240sx.
All of this information is easily found when searching through the NASA Pro Racing website, b/c they don't make you pay anything to know their rules.
Also if anyone knows of a few GOOD websites that would help me out, I would be very much appreciative!

Thanks for the help,
-DbD


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

They call me Bitter Old Man over on SR20DEForums. Likely because I would answer your post thusly:

If you're too damned cheap to pop for a Club Racing GCR, you'll find yourself too cheap to race. Ranting at the SCCA for not publishing the long and complicated and ever-changing GCR on their web site does not bode well for your tolerance, and you'll need lots of tolerance to put up with the crap needed to race, regardless of sanctioning body.

My 2¢.

BOM out.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

You are properly branded that name i see! I am too cheap for racing, as of now. I want to know everything i can about the different categories, so i can start to plan my racecar setup.

-DbD


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

SCCA charges $30 for the GCR for a non-member. I've spent much more money on books out of which I received much less value.

If you can hook up with an SCCA racer, spend the $60/yr to become a member and join the guy as crew. He will appreciate the help, you'll get into those events for free and you will see first-hand the effort and money needed to race in the amateur leagues. You will also receive a $5 discount on the GCR. I feel I get good value from my SCCA membership.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DamnedButDetermined said:


> *I tried to get information about road racing with SCCA a while back, but gave up b/c it is too frustrating trying to find information. It seems as though they don't want you to know anything about their sport unless you get a membership and buy their rule book.
> *


Do you know the secret handshake? Are you ready for the blood initiation? 

It's not called the Secret Car Club of America for nothing. 

Seriously, that is an issue with the SCCA. Interestingly enough, you can get a copy of the SCCA Pro Racing rules on-line.



DamnedButDetermined said:


> *I am not going to purchase their rulebook unless i know this is the kind of racing i want to be involved in. So what i am looking for is this:
> What modifications are allowed In ITS?
> What modifications are allowed In EP?
> What modifications are allowed In GT?
> *


How large a book would you like?

Seriously, to be a little more diplomatic, your question is very simple, but the answers take several pages. I will tell you that GT is for tube framed _funny cars_ rather than OEM based. They also use little bity engines except for GT1 (Trans Am cars basically) and GT2.

Bruce is right about buying the GCR and Specs (single book). I mean, telling you what is allowed is always debatable anyway. There is always debate about what is legal.



DamnedButDetermined said:


> *I am still debating whether I want to use a SE-R as a race car or a 240sx.
> *


A 12 valve S14 is a proven winner in ITA. I haven't heard anything great about the 16 valve S14 in ITS however. It's about 200lbs heavier than the SE-R/NX.

Right now there is a lot of activity with the SE-R/NX in ITS. An SE-R just posted its first win in ITS this past weekend at Watkins Glen as well.



DamnedButDetermined said:


> *All of this information is easily found when searching through the NASA Pro Racing website, b/c they don't make you pay anything to know their rules.
> Also if anyone knows of a few GOOD websites that would help me out, I would be very much appreciative!*


Don't know of any that will lay it out for you unfortunately. There are a few of us here who can help you develop an SE-R/NX into an ITS car.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

Thank you to all that replied.
Geo,
You must mean that the 12valve *S13 * (89-90) 240sx is a proven winner in ITA...Right? b/c there was no 12valve S14. Unless you mean that the 16valve S13/14's are more competative in ITA then they are in ITS.
I must have been mistaken on the price of the rulebook, b/c i thought it was $60, and I really didn't want to fork over that much money just to see if i would compete.

Since someone brought up the comment about joining someones crew, Is anyone here in need of a crew member? I am in orlando Fl and would love to help out in any way i can, and build some good relationships. This is of course after i find a job and can afford the $60 membership.

-DbD


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

*



They call me Bitter Old Man over on SR20DEForums.

Click to expand...

 * 

im sure they call you that here as well.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, *cranium*, you do.

Can't wait until I've been here six (!) months so I can change my little ID here to match the SR20DEForums.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

DamnedButDetermined said:


> *Geo,
> You must mean that the 12valve S13  (89-90) 240sx is a proven winner in ITA...Right? b/c there was no 12valve S14.
> *


Correct. Brain fade.



DamnedButDetermined said:


> * Unless you mean that the 16valve S13/14's are more competative in ITA then they are in ITS.
> *


The 12 valve S13 is ITA. The 16 valve S13 and S14 are ITS.



DamnedButDetermined said:


> *Since someone brought up the comment about joining someones crew, Is anyone here in need of a crew member? I am in orlando Fl and would love to help out in any way i can, and build some good relationships. This is of course after i find a job and can afford the $60 membership.*


I'll see what I can do about finding you someone to crew for. It may not be a Nissan, but that's OK. You'll get an idea of what it's like.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

Okay, you cleared that up perfectly. You might have changed my mind about selling my 12V S13. If it is so competative in ITA I might just keep it and build it to spec. I am also not seriously concidering building a NASA 2002 Soec Miata. The series seems very competative and the cars are well within my budget for a racecar. Well that is once this damn job with CSX Transportation finally goes through.

I would be greatly indebted to you Geo if you could find me a team to crew with. I don't care if they are racing a pinto, it will give me excellent experience, and especially if they are racing a Pinto, it will teach me alot about the little modifications that need to be done to make a car competative.

This is a great community,
DbD


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

DbD, you would do well to search out a team on your own even though Geo is looking for you. It's as simple as locating the nearest road course to you, finding their web site (Google) and showing up to watch. Entry to the track get's you access to the paddock so you can look around and strike up conversations with drivers.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Actually, I've already got someone in mind in Florida.


----------



## DamnedButDetermined (Oct 15, 2002)

I know of Sebring and Daytona as race tracks, but are their any others that are competed at by SCCA or NASA that are around the Central Florida area? I am really getting excited, with all this talk about racing and becomming a crew member  I really do appreciate everything that you guys are doing to help me, especially Geo.

Thanks,
-Zac
a.k.a. DbD


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

From the North California Shelby Club web site:

Race Tracks

I'm sure this is not a complete list, use Google also.


----------

